# Gustave's shopping cart



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

All I can do as I wait to bring Gustave home is...shop for puppy stuff! Since I spent a lot of time going through threads for stuff I need on here, I figured I'd add my own list too. Now, I did go a bit overboard. But hey, never judge a nesting mom-to-be.

All of this was online. I will post pics as we keep getting stuff delivered, but here's the list —

*Carriers, crates and such*
Snoozer Bike Basket (in pink)
Snoozer Console Car Lookout Seat (Black Vinyl)
Midwest iCrate
Richell 3-in-1 Convertible Playpen
AlphaPooch Sleeper Pet Blanket
Wee-wee Housebreaking Pads
Jaraden Petit Mon Ami purse carrier
Bottle converter for crate
Bayou stlye bowl + food dish
Doggie placemat
Dog bed, bowser style

*Toys & Chews*
PRag rope ball
Nylabone puppy rings chew toy
Nylabone puppy teething pacifier chew toy
Cool teething stick
StarMark Bob-a-lot
Kong
SnugglePuppiy
Hide a squirrel toy

*Grooming* 
R-7 ear powder
Kwik-Stop Styptic Powder
Wahl Half Pint Trimmer
Safari pri Pet Nail Trimmer (small)
Pure Paws Oatmeal & Aloe Vera conditioner
Pure Paws Oatmeal & Aloe Vera shampoo
Spa Lavish facial scrub
Petrodex puppy dental care kit (toothpaste + toothbrush)
Chris Christensen Buttercomb #006
Chris Christensen Buttercomb #000
John Paul Pet Spray
Madan brush
Mini blunt nosed scissor

*Food & treats*
Coco therapy Coconut Chips
Zuke's Mini Naturals Dog Treats (Roasted Chicken)
Zuke's Mini Naturals Dog Treats (Peanut Butter)
Fromm Four-Star nutritionals (Surf & Turf)
Fromm Four-Star nutritionals (Salmon Tunalini))

*Training & Walking*
Neon pink leash from GW Little
Cutest harness for little dogs, also from GW Little
Dog ID tag
Breakaway collar from Etsy
Karen Pryoy iClick clickers
Poop bags
BowBiz bows

*Misc.*
Gulpy Jr. Water bottle for travel
Child Safety cabinet locks

Phew, I think that's it. I will add to the list if I remember something else.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, I know how hard I looked for reviews for less popular items. For example, the Jaraden bags. I will definitely be adding my reviews and experiences as I use these products.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh I do not think you went overboard AT ALL! LOL. He is living up to his Spoiled Maltese moniker! Your shopping spree looks like more fun than Christmas! I have the Snoozer bike basket, it's super fun!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Oh I do not think you went overboard AT ALL! LOL. He is living up to his Spoiled Maltese moniker! Your shopping spree looks like more fun than Christmas! I have the Snoozer bike basket, it's super fun!


YES! Considering I don't celebrate Christmas, this is kind of my only chance to go shopping crazy.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> YES! Considering I don't celebrate Christmas, this is kind of my only chance to go shopping crazy.


Ok, well then it's like shopping for a new baby! Which is also super fun!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! You've got it covered!!:thumbsup:

Do you plan on having each and every thing on your list by the time baby gets home? 

....thinking back....eight years ago I got Archie while we were across the country visiting family in San Diego. We came home and I put him in a cardboard box....and went to petsmart the following day....:blush: 

but I haven't stopped buying since then :w00t::innocent:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

That's going to be one lucky fluff! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Wow! You've got it covered!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Do you plan on having each and every thing on your list by the time baby gets home?
> 
> ...


haha, I love it! To be honest if I hadn't discovered this forum I would have probably 'bought' a puppy from a store in the mall and then done the same.

Yes, I finished ordering all of it yesterday. I should get it all before I bring Gusgus home.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Wow! You've got it covered!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Do you plan on having each and every thing on your list by the time baby gets home?
> 
> ...


Lol a cardboard box! I'm sure he loved it.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am sure he loved the cardboard box. I think pups are happy with very little, as long as they get love. We are the ones who go crazy shopping!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, puppy is spoiled, and he's not even here yet! My puppy will get some hand me downs, from my three that I have now, but when Laurel and Violet came, they did get a 15,000 new fence!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh how sweet. It does sound like you have covered all bases for sure. I know how exciting it is waiting for your first little furbaby and it sounds like he will be spoiled from day one. What a lucky little boy. Please post pics when Gustave arrives. :aktion033:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Just realized what I forgot to get. Nature's Miracle!! Good thing I am an Amazon Prime member.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What? No diamond collar? Good grief woman, your poor little dog is coming into a home that doesn't provide a nice diamond collar? Okay, here's a link...get on it.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


5-Row Swarovski Crystal Dog Collar|Necklace (Clear Crystal) at chicoandmilos.com


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha! That would be the perfect addition to the growing stash.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

I refuse to admit -- even to myself -- how much money I've spent on my boys' "stuff", so I feel your pain AND your joy. :faint:

But one thing I believe is missing from your shopping cart is a diaper disposal pail to hold all those puppy wee wee pads. I personally use the Arm&Hammer one by Munchkin. I don't want to even imagine what my house might smell like without it. :yucky:





[ame="http://images.amazon.com/images/G/01/baby/detail-page/munchkin-B002V92XAS-1-lg.jpg"]







[/ame]


Have fun shopping. This is just the beginning. B)

.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Gustave is one lucky dog!
Is he going to have his own room for all his stuff? :chili:

The Hide a Squirrel toy is the best! Lots of fun, and never seems to get old.

When does he arrive? Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Excuse me, but no where on your list did I see a KITCHEN SINK. :HistericalSmiley:

Seriously, it sounds like you're all set and I can only imagine how much fun you had shopping. I cannot wait to see pictures of your baby's homecoming!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> What? No diamond collar? Good grief woman, your poor little dog is coming into a home that doesn't provide a nice diamond collar? Okay, here's a link...get on it.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 5-Row Swarovski Crystal Dog Collar|Necklace (Clear Crystal) at chicoandmilos.com


:smrofl::smrofl: oh boy my husband would kill me if I bought that !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Lol yes you went a little overboard :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:but who cares, Gusgus (love what you call him:wub will be the most spoiled little pup around. Do you have a CAMERA to share lots of pictures ? Now I am the one adding to your list :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nervusrek said:


> I refuse to admit -- even to myself -- how much money I've spent on my boys' "stuff", so I feel your pain AND your joy. :faint:
> 
> But one thing I believe is missing from your shopping cart is a diaper disposal pail to hold all those puppy wee wee pads. I personally use the Arm&Hammer one by Munchkin. I don't want to even imagine what my house might smell like without it. :yucky:
> 
> ...


Do you have washable pee pads ? I don't see the need of that thing if using disposable ones. Mine go directly in the garbage and the poo goes down the toilet.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

*Nervusrek* (love that screen name), I live in one of those apartments where the trash chute is very close. All the used pads are going down the chute. I wish there was a more environment friendly but still convenient solution here. I am only going to use pads till Gus has had all his shots though (or that's the plan).

*Kathleen*, you're hilarious. He has his own cabinet in the kitchen, one half of the linen closet and about half our dining area for himself right now. How can a dog occupy more space than me in our apartment! He arrives on August 18th. Cindy (the breeder) said she might keep him longer if she feels he's not ready on that date but last I heard from her that's not gonna happen. Seems like he's growing fine for his age.

*Moondog*, that's so funny. When I first read your post I was all "Huh? he needs his own kitchen sink?" for half a second.  

*MalteseJane*, I call him any variation of his name that comes to my mind. So far he is knows as Gustave, Gustavo, Gustaf, Tavi, GusGus, Gus, Gugu etc. I think I am just getting a feel of what works best before I get him, haha. I am ready with about 5 photography apps on my iPhone! 

Also, my husband has pretty much stopped saying anything about what I buy. I guess he didn't know how gender neutral(dare I say feminine) our dog was going to be. He has a neon pink leash and I just ordered about 10 different bows for him. I like pink and I like bling. Who cares if the dog is a boy dog!!

Definitely a lot of pictures coming. If anyone's on Instagram, follow him at *SirGustave*


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow he is one lucky pup already and he doesn't even know it!! He sure is going to have everything!!


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

If my garbage cans were closer to my house, and if those darned racoons & feral cats would stay out of them, I might be able to quickly dispose of the potty pads like you two. 

Since I can only "feed" my garbage cans once a week, the diaper pail is a sanity-saver for me. 

Glad you don't need it. :Sunny Smile:


----------

